# 14th Van Cliburn International Piano Competition



## SuperTonic

In case anyone who is interested and is not already aware, the Van Cliburn piano competition is now underway in Fort Worth, Texas and will run from May 24 to June 9. All of the recitals will be streamed live online at cliburn.org and will also be available on demand.

The preliminary stage of the competition will run from May 24 to through May 30. The thirty competitors who were chosen to compete will each perform two 45 minute solo recitals in the preliminary round made up of repertoire of their choice.

The semifinal round will run from June 1 to June 4 and will feature the 12 top pianists from the preliminary round. Each semifinalists will play a solo recital. In this round each performer must play the commissioned work for the competition (Christopher Theofanidis' Birichino), but beyond that they are free to choose the repertoire. This round also will feature a chamber music piece with the Brentano String Quartet. They may choose to play one of the following piano quintets: Dvorak's Piano Quintet in A major Op. 81, Brahms' Piano Quintet in F minor Op. 34, Schumann's Piano Quintet in E-flat major Op. 44, or Franck's Piano Quintet in F minor.

The final round will run from June 6 to June 9 and will feature the 6 top pianists from the semifinal round. In this round, each finalist will perform two concerti with the Fort Worth Symphony Orchestra under the direction of Leonard Slatkin. I don't know if there were any repertoire restrictions, but all of the competitors have chosen a concerto by one of the following composers: Mozart, Beethoven, Chopin, Brahms, Rachmaninov, or Prokofiev.

You can find out more about the competition, the competitors and their chosen repertoire for each round at cliburn.org.


----------

